# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Ceramic tiles glue to white melamine?

## tameriska

Hi, I am currently retiling/ renovating my bathroom (1952 pink and black tiles HAVE to go  :Rofl5:  and what I would like to know is there a glue that will stick ceramic tiles onto the the side of a white melamine bathroom cabinet. This is butted up to the side of the bath on the end that the shower head is at (space restrictions) I was considering using silicone to glue them on then grouting etc as normal, the other alternative I was thinking of was scoring/ removing the white melamine surface from the area that I wish to tile, then sealing with a timber tiling primer and gluing etc as normal.
Any one glued tiles to melamine before?

----------


## echnidna

I've used liquid nails successfully
Sand the area of the melamine to be tiled as this will give a better surface for the glue to stick to.

----------


## tameriska

Hi, would liquid nails cope with the (potentially) wet area, the other concern that I have with liquid nails is that some people in these forums have said that liquid nails will break down after a few years, and will go brittle and release if knocked.   ???

----------


## JontyG

Sorry to revive an old thread, but is there something other than liquid nails that will bond tiles to melamine? 
I am running a strip of tiles as a decorative feature across the front of a bar counter 
Was hoping I could just rough up the melamine and use UNI-FIX or a similar tiling adhesive.  
Thanks,
Jonty

----------


## nww1969

I used a roofing silicon to hold some wall tiles on a rough white melamine surface about 4 years ago and still holding on, then grouted with normal grout.
I first used normal tile adhesive but they fell off within a week.

----------


## rrobor

Agree with the above post but take care it doesnt ooze out into the grout area. And yes it was me with the liguid nails when my mirror fell off the wall. I recon that was 5 years but it was excess weather because it was glued on a tin shed wall facing north.

----------

